# HIGH HOOD GP40



## bobvand (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello All, Starting next project GP40 high hood. Paint and decals next. Guilford/MEC #370 is planned. 

http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d177/bobvand/trains/GP40%20high%20hood%20370/DSCF1751.jpg'> 
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d177/bobvand/trains/GP40%20high%20hood%20370/DSCF1752.jpg'> 
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d177/bobvand/trains/GP40%20high%20hood%20370/DSCF1753.jpg'> 
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d177/bobvand/trains/GP40%20high%20hood%20370/DSCF1754.jpg'> 
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d177/bobvand/trains/GP40%20high%20hood%20370/DSCF1755.jpg'> 
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d177/bobvand/trains/GP40%20high%20hood%20370/370-jkelley.jpg'> 
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d177/bobvand/trains/GP40%20high%20hood%20370/370.jpg'> 
Warmest Regards, 
Bob V. 

Pics exceed 640 x 480, changed to links


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Oooohhh. Very nice. Keep us posted. Can't wait to see the paint.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 
Great looking model. Didn't know there were any high hood GP40's. One thing before you paint. Look at the fan housings,they are reversed on the Aristo model. Should be lower one on dynamic brake and taller on hood end. Your prototype photos show it pretty clear. I have brought this up before on the Aristo forum about the SD45 and now the GP40. I believe most prototype locos are like your photos. I have reversed them on all my SP kitbash's.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nicely done, Bob. Nicely done.


----------



## bobvand (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some better pictures of my high hood so far. 








































Have a nice day, 
Bob V.


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice loco! Can't wait for paint... 

Ted.


----------



## Gary To (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello Bob, 

Very nice engine, I am a High Hood friends, would you tell me where to get the "High Hood", as my know, Aristo only produces low hood GP-40, does the HH come from a SD-45? I am also detailing and weathering a HH NWSD-45 now, almost finish, looking forward to see your finished probject. 

Regards, 
Gary To from Hong Kong


----------



## bobvand (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi All, latest pictures of highhood project 








































Bob V.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job Bob, it looks wonderful. Great job on the paint!


----------



## Raymond Lam (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob, 

Would appreciate it if you could post some pics of the finished hi-hood Guilford. Your great work inspired me to bash a hi-hood NS GP40 too! 

Raymond


----------



## John R (May 17, 2008)

Bobvand, That is in my opinion a "Work of Art", The Bee`s Knee`s, 
"The Ants Pants" and of course "The Ducks Guts" What I really 
mean is that is bloody "AWESOME". 

Well Done. 

John. 
P.S. Where did you get the High Hood??????????. 
John.


----------

